# Deer Hunting Chickasawhatchee ...



## letsgohuntin (Jul 5, 2006)

Have any of you guys ever done any serious deer hunting on Chickasaw?  I have bow hunted a few times, but mostly within 100 yards of the roads, nothing serious just more or less killing time ( still saw deer & turks though!)

I live within 10 minutes of the camp area at the WMA , and hate to let such fine land go to waste... I was thinking of doing the majority of my bow hunting there this season, leaving my lease undisturbed until gun season...

anyway, what kind of luck have you had ? 

I was wondering if anyone has ventured way back into those swamps, and if so what did you think and was there plenty of deer sign? Those swamps are so large and deep, I would think that there has to be some real bruiser bucks back in there that doesn't receive much hunting pressure.

Chickasaw is an awesome place, I love to just take a ride on the road systems, there is always something to see. Like I said, I have never ventured to far off the roads and was wondering about any of your expieriences? 
With close to 20,000 acres, that's a lot land to see!


----------



## Buckerama (Jul 6, 2006)

Iv hunted there in the past but was plannin on trying it out this bow season! if youd like we could meet up there and do they have a camp area there?


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jul 6, 2006)

Buckerama said:
			
		

> Iv hunted there in the past but was plannin on trying it out this bow season! if youd like we could meet up there and do they have a camp area there?



maybe we can hook up some time and do a little scouting... bring your snake boots, my cousin was in the swamps there last week and he saw 9 cotten mouths !   

I noticed on the regulations, they dropped the trophy buck requirements... they stated that there was " no significant gains since the implementation of QDM regulations."


they do have a primitive campsite over there.


----------



## brofoster (Jul 7, 2006)

I went up there to hog hunt it once and thought I was going to have to fight for a tree to go up.  Maybe it will be good for you since you can really scout it and know where to go to get away from the crowd.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2006)

Stay away from the roads and powerline. Get as far back in the isolated and thick areas as you can.


----------



## Buckfever (Jul 7, 2006)

*Chickasawhatchee*

Talked to one of the area wardens and biologist last fall, and they said that since the QB regulations have been dropped at Chickasawhatchee there are some nice bucks being killed. What they said made a lot of since, by dropping the QB reg's it has taken a lot of pressure off the older age class bucks, so they are surviving longer. A lot of people in Georgia still want to kill the first deer they see regardless of how big it is, and there is nothing wrong with that. There was a buck killed there last year that had 3 points and was 5 1/2 years old. Under the QB regs these bucks were being protected to do most of the breeding, so the hunting should only get better at Chickasawhatchee....BF


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 8, 2006)

i was told there was an island somewhere on that place that was pretty big. when it got wet and the water got real high there was an island formed. i was told it was a pretty good place in there to hunt. i have never been to it guy coulda been shooting me a line of you know what.


----------



## Buckfever (Jul 8, 2006)

I found one (island) during turkey season that would be great during deer season (lots of deer sign and oaks everywhere), but also found a big water moccasin on the way in (I think he got a bad case of lead poison though). Don't know if I want to walk in there and cross the water while it's hot though, but may have to give it a try this year.....BF


----------



## sowega hunter (Jul 8, 2006)

I have hunted there some without any luck. But I have a friend who him and his son and friends kill a good buck or 2 there every year. I lost one of my leases this year and I'm going to try Chickasaw a little this year. Who knows we might get lucky and it's not that far away for me. Sowega.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2006)

Only thing Chickasawhatchee has in abundance is gators, rattlesnakes (3 kinds), cottonmouths, copperheads, the occasional coral snake, skeeters, sand gnats, yellow flies, deer flies, horseflies, hornets, wasps (at least 2 kinds), yellow jackets, redbugs (500 bushels to the acre), ticks of every magnitude and some not documented in the books yet, wait a minute briars, poison ivy, poison oak, poison sumac, and a swamp witch who lives in a hollow black gum tree.  If you accidently get within 100 yards of her she will haint you for life.


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 8, 2006)

if i was a deer i wouldnt wanna live there with all them hazards


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 18, 2006)

Hunted it alot till they decreased the size and gas got so
high...If I lived closer, I would still hunt it....
Just don't go into those swamps alone....


----------



## Racor (Jul 18, 2006)

Hunted it once last year. Looks like good area to hunt. Just a little wet.

Oh a few snakes too!


----------



## Southbow (Jul 21, 2006)

I've probably spent more time on Chickasawhatchee than any other patch of woods I've hunted. It's my favorite place to be. For me, the hog hunting is great but the deer hunting has been tough the last 5 years. 

Twenty years ago they had a great deer population, but with half the property in closed canopy planted pines, the population declined. Since the state bought the land and started regular burns and lots of recent thinning, I think the population is turning around again. It will only get better over the next few years.

The swamps are not as big as they seem. There's only a few spots you can walk and get 1 mile from a road. There's quite a few of those islands out in the swamp. I've hunted them during bowseason in the past, but until the acorns start dropping they don't hold much appeal to the deer. They can hold up a lot easier in the thick pines than crossing a wet gum bottom to lay up on a fairly open island in the swamp.

The place is literally infested with cottonmouths, I see at least one on almost every trip. But I've yet to see one act aggressive, most turn and run, some open their mouth to display. Just be careful where you step and stick your hands.

Here's a picture of two on a log from back in April:







chris


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jul 22, 2006)

Neat pic Chris... I was in my stand on Chickasaw once and watched a cottenmouth work the waters edge right below me.  Looked like he was "frog hunting!" Cottenmouths are some intimidating looking snakes with those thick bodies.


Thanks for the info... good point about the pines vs. swamps for bedding.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2006)

Southbow, that is a really good shot of those cottonmouths. I like the lighter color of the one on the right. Belt snake!


----------



## Southbow (Jul 25, 2006)

Nicodemus,
I haven't tried a belt yet, that's a good idea. I've been using them to back my bows. I need to take a better picture of my bow, but here's one that shows a little of my bowlimb with a cottonmouth backing.






I was planning on whacking the light colored snake in the above picture, but he dove off into the water and got under the log right after I took the picture. I leave the dark colored snakes alone since the pattern doesn't show up well on a bow (gotta leave some breeders!).

I was out on Chickasawhatchee Sunday afternoon for a couple of hours right after the hard rain. I saw 10 hogs, six deer, and one turkey. No snakes or alligators on that trip.

chris


----------



## Racor (Jul 25, 2006)

Southbow,

Nice looking bow. A good use of a cotton mouth.

Sounds like Chickasawhatchee was a busy place this weekend!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2006)

Southbow, that is a nice lookin` rig there. Bring it out to Chehaw the second weekend in January and shoot with us.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jul 25, 2006)

I hope none of ya ever get bitten in there, you prob wontever catch me at that place.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jul 25, 2006)

Man that snake pic gives me the willies everytime I look at it!!  Those are some bad looking dudes!


----------



## Southbow (Jul 26, 2006)

That's a snake that demands respect. I mess around with them more than I should, but you can bet I'm careful and they have my complete attention!

Nicodemus,
2nd week in January ... is that the Indian Festival? I always forget about that and end up hearing about it the week after. I'm going to put it on my calendar and try to make it this year.

chris


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2006)

Southbow, that`s our annual Mountain Mens Rondyvoo. The Indian Festival is in November.
Come on out and outfit up in January. There is a primitive archery shoot in addition to other competitions. Lotta cuttin` the fool too!


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 26, 2006)

sound fun. can anyone enter the primitive archery shoot?


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jul 27, 2006)

From your description of Chickasawhatchee, Nic, I gather you've been there once or twice? 
Sue


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2006)

Bam Bam, our only requirement is that all participants be in pre-1840 attire.

Sue, just a time or two!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Jul 31, 2006)

*dont forget elmodel*

elmodel is open to bow hunting an has a few hogs. i hunted it for years an killed some nice deer an hogs  off of the place. just got to found a over looked spot i hunt it every chance i get. done sign up for the quota hunt an  going to be there for the parent child hunt also.


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 31, 2006)

well i guess i am out. dont have any pre 1840 attire.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jul 31, 2006)

GAMHUNTER35 said:
			
		

> elmodel is open to bow hunting an has a few hogs. i hunted it for years an killed some nice deer an hogs  off of the place. just got to found a over looked spot i hunt it every chance i get. done sign up for the quota hunt an  going to be there for the parent child hunt also.



Ya I've kinda been wanting to ride down there to look around as well... they also have dove fields dont they?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Aug 12, 2006)

had some luck over the years  only seen a few snakes .just carry your waders an snakes chaps with ya. going to do some bow hunting over there an at elmodel.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 19, 2006)

Anyone been scouting lately?
Sue


----------



## Southbow (Nov 20, 2006)

I hunted last weekend on Saturday the 11th, which was an open deer gun hunt, then again Thursday afternoon and Saturday morning for hogs. 

On the gun hunt I didn't see any deer from the stand, but saw a decent eight pointer while walking and looking for hogs, he was 75 yards away and I was bowhunting. Got on several groups of hogs but couldn't get a shot.

Thursday afternoon I saw six deer and a couple more groups of hogs, only had a shot at a hog that was too small.

Saturday morning I saw a nice 10 pointer as I was walking in just after daylight. Got on one group of hogs but they turned out to be all about 30 pounds.

The wind has been giving me fits with the hogs. I can't believe I haven't killed one out my last three trips. The White Oaks have finished dropping, but the Chestnut oaks are still dropping pretty well and the deer and hogs are hitting them hard. I would say about 50 % of the Chestnut oaks had acorns this year, and not a really heavy crop on those that made. Probably just right to make the hunting good. I think the quota hunt is in two weeks and the Chestnut oaks may be through by then. Haven't seen as many water oaks dropping as usual either.

I wish it was open for bowhunting deer right now, it would be prime time with the Chestnut oaks dropping and the pre rut about to start in that area.

chris


----------



## sowega hunter (Nov 20, 2006)

Can anyone give me any locations to check out? I got drawn for the quota hunt and it's been awhile since I've been there. I hear they have been clearcutting parts of the WMA. Are they still cutting or are they out? Thanks for any info. Sowega.


----------

